# help with stocking



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

are there any bottom dwellers that could fit in a 5g?


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

I think shrimp would be your best bet.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

hmm. do you think 3 or so would do ok?


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

well i think my lfs was carrying some pygmys last i checked so i'll go and see. if not i'll try and find someone who accepts money orders.
thanks everyone


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

Its my experience that dwarf Cories need more space than a 5g can provide. I've kept mine in small tanks and moved them to bigger as soon as I could. Mine are now in a 40g and use up most of the space in the tank. 

Also, they don't seem to do well with just a few. Mine always school around in larger groups and when I only had a few, they hid all the time.

Do what you wish, but IMO they wouldn't be happy in a 5g.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

alrite. i think i might try to find a 10g or just get a betta and some shrimp=/


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

lol its ok john. imput is good. mayb i'll look for some killies.


----------

